# Housing and environment



## rosie20029 (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont know where to get a indoor cage for my bunny . It will be an indoor bunny. I will be getting it in October from bhoffman


----------



## Luce (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm...why not build one? I'm currently in the process of adopting a bunbun and buying a cage has never crossed my mind. NIC cages or cages from X-pen are relatively easy to build (coming from a girl that can't use a drill to save her life) and you have plenty of time. Plus, you can build it to fit you bunny need (for example, my bunny is vision impaired so my cage will be rather large and short with 1 1/2 floors and protectors so he doesn't fall.) You can find the thread in this forum on how to build one or you can youtube it! You can also get ideas from the members cages around this forum! Worse comes to worse, amazon and ebay have pretty decent premade cage (I don't know if petco or petsmart ships to Canada.) Hope this helps! 

-Alice


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya but I can go to Regina and buy one I might build one but I'd rather have a store bouton cage but thank you so much for ur idea


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya but I can go to Regina and buy one I might build one but I'd rather have a store bouton cage but thank you so much for ur idea


----------



## littl3red (Aug 21, 2012)

Store bought cages are more expensive for less space. Building a cage is a lot easier than it sounds. I highly suggest building a cage.


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok thank you I will decide but I want a cage that has gates not wood


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 21, 2012)

You can try a large (or bigger) wire dog crate. They are a good size for a rabbit. You can add a level if you want as well. You might be able to find a used one in good condition for less than a new one. 
An x-pen can also be suitable. You will need a bottom of some kind and it needs to be tall enough so your rabbit can't jump out (or put a top on). 
NIC cages are also good, but take some work to put together. You can find the grids at stores like Canadian Tire, London Drugs, Home Depot, and Walmart. You then need zip ties to hold them together and a floor. 

Most store bought cages are too small for an adult rabbit. There are some out there that are 2X4ft which is a good size but they tend to be expensive. If there are locally owner pet stores, they might be able to order one for you at a better price than a big store.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 21, 2012)

This is the cage I just built for my rabbit, it is a NIC cage, very roomy, there is a support in the middle of the bottom floor but if there wasn't I would be able to lay down inside of it, easily. She loves jumping from level to level. It was very inexpensive, it was $70 which was as much as my tiny store-bought cage cost me when I first got her (you can see it in the bottom right corner of the screen.) It was very easy to put together and took less than 2 hours. I am temporarily using a shower curtain for the floor but it will soon be replaced with linoleum. I could not recommend building a NIC cage enough. It's not even really "building," it's more like "assembling."


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok cool it's just so stress ful deciding! You know what i mean


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 21, 2012)

nice thing about a NIC cage is if you change your mind you can just rearrange it 

they really are SO much better than store cages - the one I'm building is 2 grids wide x 4 grids long x 3 grids high and has 1.5 levels (plus the ground floor) - it's at least twice the size of even the biggest store-bought cage and cost me under $100 to make.

right now, they're in a dinky little store-bought cage that's like 1/6 the size and I have it inside two small animal playpens connected together so that I can leave the side door open 24/7 for them to run around in the pen (I have an 8'x10' tarp folded in half and placed under the pens to make it easy to clean up). when I finish their NIC condo in the next day or two, I'm going to zip-tie the pens to it to give them a run, so it'll basically be a NIC cage/x-pen hybrid (lots of info on both "cage" types on this site).


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you are going to find most people will suggest building a cage. 
Personally I went through a series of cages before I started to build them. The best store bought cage I had was the largest wire dog crate from a wal-mart. Cost was about $80 USD. The issue I had with it was that it was smaller than I wanted and stuff could get kicked out the edges.

http://dogcrates.factoryoutletstore.com/details/10062/midwest-i-1542dd.html?chid=4272&cid=43908

similar to this, but mine only had 1 door. You would need to put a small edging boarder around the bottom as well as some better flooring.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 21, 2012)

You should do whatever feels comfortable for you right now. I do agree that NIC cages are more affordable for the space.

Maybe you can get a little critter cage for right now until you decide? 

If you're getting a bunnie from bhoffman, you have about8 weeks to decide! lol!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 21, 2012)

It is very overwhelming. I was the same way. For some reason building one intimidated me. But I think I could do it now. Anyway, I ended up buying my NIC cage and it came about 80% put together. Here is the link. We got the purple one on the first page but with steps instead of ramps.


http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html

Not sure if they ship to Canada but you will pay twice as more this way vs building your own. 

I know it's been said before but you really do get the best space for your bun going the NIC route. I have yet to see a store bought cage that is big enough for a bun, in my opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 21, 2012)

honestly, I was a bit intimidated by the NIC thing at first too... once you start putting it together and work with the grids a little, it's actually not bad at all 

heck, mopsy the bunny can teach you all about it: http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html

if you can't decide what you wanna do yet and are getting a baby bunny, you can go with a cheapie store-bought cage inside 1-2 small animal playpens and build a NIC condo later (or skip the cage and just do pens - I bought the cage 'cause I didn't know about NIC cages yet) - that's what I did 'cause they weren't litter-trained yet and, as my little Nala proved to me, a 9 week old lionhead can stick her head through the panel grids 
(as a note, if that ever happens to anyone's bunny, gently slide their ears back through the square and they'll pull their head right out!... don't try cooking oil or wire cutters first like I did >.>)


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> Store bought cages are more expensive for less space. Building a cage is a lot easier than it sounds. I highly suggest building a cage.



i second this! buliding a cage is way better! 
i went from a store bought cage, to a NIC 3 level cage. 
and my bunny is sooo happy with her new cage


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 21, 2012)

I have built 2 NIC cages for my rabbits. (One for my parents house and one for my apt). Each one took 1.5 hrs to build. All I had to buy for them was the coroplast, dog leash clips and a few zip ties. I already had all of the cubes that I needed at my parents house. I think that the total cost for both cages was under $30. One cage is 3.5x2x2 (uses 40 pannels) and the other is 3x2x2 (uses 32 pannels). I enjoyed building both. It was fun I thought. My rabbits appreciate it.


----------

